# Hobbies?



## john doe.

I didn’t want to highjack another post so I thought I’d start a new one.

What are your hobbies- besides the obvious guns?


----------



## sje0123

I like working with wood, fiberglass, and cars. Other than those fun hobbies, my house is the main.


----------



## L8models

I love to play golf, watch college basketball and just mess around with my tools in the shop.


----------



## jeepgirl

work on my jeep, go off-roading, fishing, camping, sleeping, drinking and i am going to start geocaching.


----------



## Todd

I enjoy golf (but rarely have the time to play) and PC gaming. My wife would say my other hobby is sitting around doing nothing while watching TV.


----------



## Baldy

Reloading.


----------



## SigZagger

Since I'm retired and the wife still works, does upkeep of the house inside and out count as a hobby? For upright activity I exercize, bicycle, golf, hunt and I'm starting competitive shooting. Sitdown activity consists of playing WWll combat and flight video games on the computer.


----------



## Maximo

Camping, hiking, playing chess even though I'm not great at it, photography, video games, playing guitar, smoking fine cigars, and anything that involves power tools :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter

Maximo said:


> Camping, hiking, playing chess even though I'm not great at it, photography, video games, playing guitar, smoking fine cigars, and anything that involves power tools :mrgreen:


Ya still got all your fingers? your family doesnt' call ya stumpy or anything like that do they?:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter

Guess Ill put this in here where it belongs.......

Lemme see.........
AHDRA (all harley drags)
Flat track racing(on harleys)
NHRA (mostly just the Harley's)
Babes( preferrably on harleys)
Cruising the twisty's on my harley,
and of course guns(does anyone know where I can get grips for a full size 1911 with the harley logo on them???:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ).


----------



## Maximo

scooter said:


> Ya still got all your fingers? your family doesnt' call ya stumpy or anything like that do they?:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Yeah I still have all my fingers. I lost the end of my left pinky in Nov, but a little thread, a needle, and a good surgeon and I'm good to go.:numbchuck:


----------



## Charlie

Amateur Radio (30 yrs.)..................N5ESJ.....CQ, CQ any station..:goofy:


----------



## Uno99

Mine are...... Shooting Guns, working on my truck, playing golf, and video games


----------



## bruce333

Projects around the house/yard. Got a 24' X 24' shop in the back, always one thing or another in process.
Working on my car, '87 Camaro. The auto tranny just died, so I'm finding all the parts to swap in a manual.
Radio control airplanes.
Studying for my Tech. amateur radio license, been doing that off and on for years, finally decided to buckle down and take the test next month.

edit:
Got my Ham license.
Used to golf, haven't been in several years.
Coin collecting.
Running, but I consider that an addiction.


----------



## jenglish

Martial Arts, Knives, Reading, Cigars, Vodka, History, and one failed relationship after another.


----------



## Todd

jenglish said:


> Martial Arts, Knives, Reading, Cigars, Vodka, History, and one failed relationship after another.


And a Walther fetish. :mrgreen:


----------



## jenglish

Todd said:


> And a Walther fetish. :mrgreen:


I did not think anyone would notice that . . . :smt082


----------



## Todd

jenglish said:


> I did not think anyone would notice that . . . :smt082


You do attempt to hide it well, but nothing gets by my keen powers of observation! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass

*hobbies huh?*

well, right now it's my 2 year old son but prior to him it was... fishing, hunting, snorkeling, kayaking, orienteering, camping. Your life just gets put on hold with those little guys. Get ready... Todd, JW, Ship & Nuke... :mrgreen: 
But now that he's getting older and I have more time for me, I'm going drop some of my other "hobbies" and start focusing on improving my shooting.


----------



## nukehayes

I enjoy horses, however since my wife and I had to move to CT, the horses were left with her mom. Other than that, I like camping, fishing, and hunting. I want to plan a big hunting trip down to TX sometime. I'm looking to get a Wild boar with a handgun. Anyone done this?


----------



## Todd

rustycompass said:


> Get ready... Todd, JW, Ship & Nuke... :mrgreen:


I'm ready. Got one already, I'm just doubling my fun. In a few years I have two shooting partners!


----------



## john doe.

rustycompass said:


> well, right now it's my 2 year old son but prior to him it was... fishing, hunting, snorkeling, kayaking, orienteering, camping. Your life just gets put on hold with those little guys. Get ready... Todd, JW, Ship & Nuke... :mrgreen:
> But now that he's getting older and I have more time for me, I'm going drop some of my other "hobbies" and start focusing on improving my shooting.


It gets even more fun when you can start taking the kids with. I had fun with my first two in Alaska. When everyone was combat fishing for Salmon I took us to a lake which we had pretty much to our selves and caught lake trout.


----------



## DjSaneR

DJing, golf, CARS!!, wakeboarding, snowboarding, MX, spending time with my daughter and the rest of my family and friends.
Here's a pic of my father's Lotus Esprit and my RX7. My father got me into cars when I was a kid. 29 years later we have a turbocharger manufacturing company.


----------



## sje0123

I also like to Autocross and golf.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

DjSaneR said:


> DJing, golf, CARS!!, wakeboarding, snowboarding, MX, spending time with my daughter and the rest of my family and friends.
> Here's a pic of my father's Lotus Esprit and my RX7. My father got me into cars when I was a kid. 29 years later we have a turbocharger manufacturing company.


Sick! Do you guys ever cruise the pike?

As for my hobbies, Im big into cars, I like to fish, go camping, mountain biking, kayaking, pretty much anything that involves the outdoors.


----------



## falshman70

Golf. I also like to collect nice things that catch my eye - anything from netsuke to Wyland pieces - nothing too pricey. But since this gun addiction started most of my collecting has involved things that go boom.

I like to try different things - my wife will force me to get on a horse occasionally and we just got back from a trip to CO where I got to try snowmobiling - a blast.

We also feed birds and enjoy watching them mornings and evenings as we drink coffee or wine when we're down at our place in SC. I'd have a lot more hobbies if I didn't have to earn a living!


----------



## DjSaneR

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Sick! Do you guys ever cruise the pike?


I used to go to the pike when I was in high school (12 years ago).. I went back this summer just to check it out, but there were too many young punks that seen The Fast and the Furious one too many times, staring me down and wanting to race. One kid even blocked me into McDonalds, got out of his car and walked to my window to challenge me to a roll start race. I had my wife with me so needless to say she was nervous.
I said, 
1. Get back in your car before I call your mother.

2. Gas is expensive, so no, I do not want to race your intimidating 1991 Dodge Neon that has Lamborghini doors, an unpainted body kit and more flashing lights than a cop car. :smt011

3. A real race is from a dig.

He called me a p*ssy.. I'm ok with that. :smt023
All I could think was "god, I hope I wasn't like that moron, back in the day"


----------



## bruce333

Bumped

tnoisaw, you never told us if you have any hobbies.


----------



## Dynamik1

*Hobby*

1 - Motorcycling (Dynamik1 on advrider.net)
2 - Reading - Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, etc.
3 - Cooking - NOT baking! Baking takes way too much precision - when it comes to cooking I am much more of a taste and fix as I go.
4 - Commuting - 75mins each way every day - still better than getting on flying buses every Monday morning and living in hotels 5 days a week!
5 - Playing with my 12month old son, Jack-opotamus!


----------



## JeffWard

Golf, two+ days per week. 4 Handicap...

Shooting, two days per week.

When I tell my finace, Carla, "I'm going to the range, wanna go?" she asks, "Can I come? Bring the clubs, or the Sig?"

Best woman ever made....

Jeff


----------



## Spartan

Cars: working on them (I am a glutten for punishemt), and tracking them (no, not drag racing, a real track where turns and brakes are required). Guns cost mear pennies compared to the cost of tracking. 

Video Games: Good stress relievers and relaxing.

Weght training. 'nuff said.


----------



## Lucky7

Snowboarding in the winter, surfing during the summer months, offshore fishing (all year round), and golfing!


----------



## possumpopper

Motocross and Golf.


----------



## cupsz71

Hmmm hobbies........

Van/Truck detailing (_mostly my own )_
_Summe_r - Lawn & Landscaping projects/gardening w/wife - soccer w/kids
_Winter_ - PS2/XBOX360 - youth bowlng/basketball w/kids

That about sums it up


----------



## SemoShooter

Barefoot Waterskiing


----------



## Capt. Mike

Hunting is more of an addiction, restoring motor cycles. My current project is 1953 Arial Square 4. My 3 year old daughter takes up alot of time but I don't mind. She walked out the front door last week just I fired up my old Harley, it scared so bad she fell down. Then she got up and said, do it again Daddy! there's hope yet.:mrgreen:


----------



## NAS T MAG

I'm not sure if I fit a profile. I am 68 and work in two very different professions. I have the ability with each one to work on my schedule. I like to take most of the Summer off.

In the Summer, I like to play golf, 2 or 3 times a week and attend car shows. In the Winter, I spend more time at the range.

Attached is a picture of my everyday driver (glamour shot). It's a customized '05 Magnum. I now want to start buying the top 5 most handsome handguns. I'll start a new thread for suggestions.

I keep growing older, but I can't seem to grow up!


----------



## john doe.

NAS T MAG said:


> I'm not sure if I fit a profile. I am 68 and work in two very different professions. I have the ability with each one to work on my schedule. I like to take most of the Summer off.
> 
> In the Summer, I like to play golf, 2 or 3 times a week and attend car shows. In the Winter, I spend more time at the range.
> 
> Attached is a picture of my everyday driver (glamour shot). It's a customized '05 Magnum. I now want to start buying the top 5 most handsome handguns. I'll start a new thread for suggestions.
> 
> I keep growing older, but I can't seem to grow up!


*
NEVER GROW UP! That's my motto and I'm good at it. Just ask my wife.*


----------



## RightTurnClyde

Right now, what little free time I have is spent with my 17 month old daughter. I also play guitar, piano, and sing. Had a decent bluegrass/alt-country band going a couple years ago, but the kid and growing responsibilities at work put an end to the late nights. I managed to get a Nintendo Wii for Christmas so my wife and I have lately gotten addicted to working our way through Super Mario Galaxy. :smt082


----------



## Dynamik1

I used to play games on the computer like Everquest or Ultima Online, but after awhile its just so tedious and time consuming. I still play if i have to travel for work - much better than the boob-tube in a hotel.

13month old BabyJack is my primary entertainment - trying to make a little sister is my nocturnal entertainment :smt083 

Motorcycle, cooking, playing guitar, reading, church activities.

Thinking about starting a gun product review blog with Google AdSense and Amazon Affiliate to generate some charitable cash donations for either victims of violent crimes or to send much needed items to our guys in the SandBox.


----------



## john doe.

bruce333 said:


> Bumped
> 
> tnoisaw, you never told us if you have any hobbies.


I'm married. I have a Honey Do list.

I enjoy shooting of course. I'm usually messing around on the computer which drives the wife nuts. I like to read. I'll get back into motorcycles this spring after many years of no riding. That's what happens when kids come around and I've been raising 'em full time for twenty-four years now.


----------



## bruce333

Lots of new folks, let's bump this up.



tnoisaw said:


> ...I'll get back into motorcycles this spring after many years of no riding. That's what happens when kids come around and I've been raising 'em full time for twenty-four years now.


I'm shopping for a bike. Started riding when I was 17 (1978). A motorcycle was my only transportation for 11 (?) years. Stopped riding when I moved to NC in '93, needed a car to haul the kids around and we couldn't afford to bring the one I had at the time with us.


----------



## kev74

I used to rebuild old motorcycles and atvs, golf, go out on the boat, ski...

Now I am a stay at home dad. My hobby now is chasing around a 2 year old and playing on the computer at nap time. And if I get out to the range once or twice a week, all the better! :smt023


----------



## Todd

kev74 said:


> Now I am a stay at home dad.


Yeah!!! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Shooting, obviously. Besides that I like to Golf when I can. My biggest passion is riding my motorcycle whenever I can. I haven't moved it out here with me yet, but in a couple months we shall be reunited. Right now my biggest hobby is job hunting. :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## jediwebdude

Astronomy and astrophotography are my primary hobbies. I have a website devoted to my imaging efforts:
http://www.visualuniverse.org


----------



## tekhead1219

Guns, golf, and motorcycle riding. Biggest problem I have is the golf and motorcycle weather are the same.:smt022 Have to flip a coin to decide which I'm going to do. When I can't decide...I go to the range and shoot my .45's.:smt023


----------



## unpecador

Shooting, Collecting Knives, Bowling, Electric Guitar, Electric Piano, Fishkeeping, Boxing, Playing/Watching Sports, Collecting Dodgers Memorabilia, Cycling


----------



## niadhf

Shooting (duh), Aikido (23 years now- wow), Kayaking, Rock CLimbing, Reading, Gaming, Camping (with fishing Hiking,hunting), Wood working... And (according to my wife) not finishing many of the projects i start:anim_lol:


----------



## jediwebdude

*woot!!!!!!*

NASA chose one of my photos for today's Astro Photo of the Day:
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/


----------



## usmamg

RC Copters (6 ft rotor spans), rc planes
More fun to build than fly!


----------



## IndyRob

Archery, I have a CSS Compound I shoot in the backyard

Comp Games, I just quit playing WoW, it was taking up way too much of my limited spare time

Raising Dogs, we have 1 Pit, 1 Boxer, 1 Banter, and 4 Shih-Tzu's


----------



## rccola712

sports mainly, soccer, and skiing, i actually am on the race team for my school. 

One of my main hobbies (i guess you could call it a hobby) is fireworks, and man ive got some funny stories regarding them too!


----------



## Joeywhat

I play sax, and record music every once in a while. Mostly techno/electronic...sometimes I'll do up a rap beat. usually have some fun with those


----------



## kg333

Let me see: various strategy and FPS video games and DDR, rock climbing, R/C sailplanes (I agree, fun to build! Also fun to fly, though...), and messing around with computers and electronics.

KG


----------



## nky1129

Other than shooting.....

I'd say that watching, arguing over, and researching sports would probably be my number one hobby. This is the best time of year for me. NFL playoffs are coming soon, College Football bowl games are almost here, College Basketball has just started, the NBA and NHL are in mid-season form...... the only thing I'm missing is MLB, which is kinda my lazy summer sport anyway.

Other than that, I like to mountain bike, camp down at Red River Gorge, play poker (low stakes, I'm broke) with friends and read a lot. There are also quite a few tv shows that I'm addicted to, but DVR has helped me keep those in check. Now I only have to spend a few hours a week watching them.


----------



## Redwolf

Harleys, weapons, and diving


----------



## buck32

Spending time with my grandaughter, hunting with my son-upland birds, deer, elk, pigs, etc, shooting with the family, training w/my hunting dogs, camping, spelunking, fishing, museums, HG Forum, Beretta Forum, oh and FINDING A NEW JOB!!!


----------



## niadhf

Redwolf said:


> ... and diving


off of high places? or scuba?


----------



## SuckLead

tnoisaw said:


> I didn't want to highjack another post so I thought I'd start a new one.
> 
> What are your hobbies- besides the obvious guns?


Photography


----------



## FallGuy

I love golf, but I hardly ever have 5 extra hours in a day to play a round. I play softball in the spring and fall. I also play Airsoft which is a blast, but I have not played in a while. It is like paintball but with plastic BBs so less mess.


----------



## Mossyhorns

I have a 4 year old daughter and a 2 year old son, my hobbies are few and far between. I like to play golf, but do not get to go much, I hunt anything that moves, I also do antler plaque mounts on the side during deer season that I enjoy. I do a lot of wood working and I enjoy doing a little shade tree vehicle mechanic work.


----------



## Patient_Zero

My hobby is actually the reason for my guns. I'm a complete fanatic about music. Between the irresponsibly large amount of money invested in the home studio and my guitar collection, I get a little...protective.


----------



## Magnus_yj

Jeeps, Photography, Home theater/Video games, Jack Daniels:mrgreen:


----------



## Jackle1886

I enjoy hunting whitetails, with stick and string as well as rifle, shotgun, and muzzleloaders. Mountain biking, rock climbing; I'm an adrenaline junkie! Fishing, canoeing, etc.


----------



## stetson

Health has forced me to give up trapshooting.I also loved snowmobiling
did that for 47 years but neck surgey put the cabosh on both activities.
Sucks to grow old and lose your health!I 'd give up almost everything to
be healthily again but that can't happen again! Enjoy everyday like it's the
best and last day of your life because you never know when a part going to break down. c4-5-6 fusion side tracked my life.I'll be needing c-6-7 fused and c-5-6 revisited when I decide to do it.


----------



## banjar

I love picking a sweet banjar but uncle arthur has slowed me down. My wife has horses that I get to take care of. We also have 2 Belgin Malinios and a shepard/malinios mix. 14 acres of property to take care of. In the process of building a 25 yard 2 lane handgun range. Photography and a full time real job.


----------



## funkypunk97

I try to stay diverse........

ATV racing - GNCC, hare-scrambles
Playing music - guitar, drums 
Martial arts - Aikido, Shotokan
Video Games - mostly sports, racing, and shooting


----------



## D-Ric902

My favorite pastime. But she is a good shotgunner
















Although with four daughters and six grandkids it kind of difficult to find time to shoot at all.


----------



## truman565

Well I guess birds of a feather do flock together. It looks like we got a lot of car guys in here. My hobbies are
-Cars(work on my own and partake in collegiate SAE Formula Car racing)
-Music(metal,classic rock,ect)
-Whiskey(connoisseur in my own mind)
-Bama football(no other kind matters)
-I dominate Call of Duty 4 :mrgreen:
-and of course Guns.


----------



## Todd

truman565 said:


> I dominate Call of Duty 4 :mrgreen:


What platform?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I play my drums and a little bass...Well.I have a bass :smt082
Wood working when the mood strikes me. Mostly gun grips. I like restoring old shotguns and rifles and getting them back out out there doing what they were made to do.
I shoot as often as I can.And I can shoot pretty often:smt082
Bass fishing
Traveling around seeing not so famous history around my home state.
I mess round making holsters a little. not enough to say I'm any good at it but I've made a few.


----------



## Gregg1LE

Camaros ( 2nd , 3rd, and 4th gens ) and scale car modelling.


----------



## cncguns

My biggest time eater is archery, close second is a machine shop in my garage.:mrgreen:


----------



## cruzthepug

I enjoy mountain biking and just recently started shooting skeet and I also play around with a bit of photography.


----------



## boildown

Radio control airplanes, helicopters


----------



## clanger

Mtn biking :smt023

Trail riding :smt023 

Motocross :smt023

Canyon Riding :smt023

Surfing :smt023

Jack Daniels


----------



## Chief_10Beers

Motorcycles

Photography

Building Tall Masted Ship Models

Brewing Ales and Lagers


----------



## CollinsGTO

*What are your other hobbies?*

What consumes most of my leisure time is working on my gto and hanging with other gear heads. I also love getting dirty with my nitro powered r/c truck! It's a 1/10 scale offroad truck that will hit 65mph+ haha. So what about you guys? What are you into?


----------



## VasSigmeister

I too love cars, although I don't have a nice one as of yet, hope to this summer!!! And other than that... I like hanging out with my boys!! I would say as far as hobbies, cigars?? Thats the only other one I can think of.

Good thread idea btw! :smt023


----------



## CollinsGTO

Ooo cigars! I forgot to mention that one. I'm still a noob to them tho. I'll sit back and smoke one with my buddy Kurt. He's got a nice collection that he doesn't mind sharing. I'm slowly learning about them. Kinda the same way with firearms being that there is so much info to take in and you have to try one before you know if you like it or not.


----------



## Poink88

Woodturning (bowls, pens, mallets, vase, etc.)

Woodcarving

Bonsai

All got stopped when I moved and lived in an apartment. :smt083

Shooting, as with most of my other hobbies, seems like a VORTEX that sucks all my money and just dis-appearing...FAST!!!

I am glad my wife is very understanding and supportive. :mrgreen:


----------



## VasSigmeister

CollinsGTO said:


> Ooo cigars! I forgot to mention that one. I'm still a noob to them tho. I'll sit back and smoke one with my buddy Kurt. He's got a nice collection that he doesn't mind sharing. I'm slowly learning about them. Kinda the same way with firearms being that there is so much info to take in and you have to try one before you know if you like it or not.


Yep same here, except the friend part, actually just got a small humidor so I can buy 4 or 5 at a time.. It's definitely just in the beginner stages for me too.


----------



## tropicmaster

Deep sea fishing in my boat, preferably in the Keys

Sporting Clays

F Class rifle

Reading


----------



## PilotAlso

My wife and I own our Piper Cherokee 235 so flying is my top hobby. We've owned it for over 20 years and flown all over the US. Made one trip to Great Harbour Key Bahamas.

The last couple of years we've been getting ready for retirement by purchasing a sailboat and learning how to sail. It's been a blast. We hope to revisit Great Harbour in our boat.

When my son was in high school, we built up a 1995 Ford Mustang for use as a "street-strip" machine. All forged internals, bored and stroked to a 347. ProCharger blower pushing 12 psi. It was a great father son project. We worked side by side for a good 3 months putting it together.

I told him that if he ever got a ticket with it, he would be done driving it. Guess what, he didn't get a single ticket but I DID!

I like to woodwork, shoot, and my newest hobby RELOADING.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

read

going to the beach

going out in the mountains

working on my jeep (and soon to be some sort of sports car)

drinking beer. there's a place back stateside near my base that has more than 300 delicious imports, I'm working on consuming them all. talk about a costly hobby, some of these drinks are more than 40 bucks a glass!

working with woods, metals and composites. I need my own shop sooo bad, hoping to get at least a 2 car garage when I get back stateside.

bmx, long boarding, skate board, snow board, mountain biking. 

road trips on 96 hour liberty's. biggest one so far was from virginia new york then to maine and back. we plan on doing a florida trip the next time around.


----------



## kcdano

Well, outside of shooting. My Family owns a large remote control manufacturing company so i get into RC cars and helis.


----------



## bruce333

kcdano said:


> Well, outside of shooting. My Family owns a large remote control manufacturing company so i get into RC cars and helis.


If you need any product testing done, I'll give you my address.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## CollinsGTO

Poink88 said:


> I am glad my wife is very understanding and supportive. :mrgreen:


hopefully my lady turns out to be just as understanding! nice find on yours haha



VasSigmeister said:


> Yep same here, except the friend part, actually just got a small humidor so I can buy 4 or 5 at a time.. It's definitely just in the beginner stages for me too.


nice! i really need to invest in a small one so i can have a few at a time. they're just so darn expensive., then again, i guess all worthwhile hobbies are.



PilotAlso said:


> My wife and I own our Piper Cherokee 235 so flying is my top hobby. We've owned it for over 20 years and flown all over the US. Made one trip to Great Harbour Key Bahamas.
> 
> The last couple of years we've been getting ready for retirement by purchasing a sailboat and learning how to sail. It's been a blast. We hope to revisit Great Harbour in our boat.
> 
> When my son was in high school, we built up a 1995 Ford Mustang for use as a "street-strip" machine. All forged internals, bored and stroked to a 347. ProCharger blower pushing 12 psi. It was a great father son project. We worked side by side for a good 3 months putting it together.
> 
> I told him that if he ever got a ticket with it, he would be done driving it. Guess what, he didn't get a single ticket but I DID!
> 
> I like to woodwork, shoot, and my newest hobby RELOADING.


wow, you've got your hands full! as far as reloading, i'd love to get into that. it would give me something to do when i'm just stupid bored AND i could save money on ammo  sounds like win win to me.



kcdano said:


> Well, outside of shooting. My Family owns a large remote control manufacturing company so i get into RC cars and helis.


thats awesome! i love the RC stuff. i've had a few, ranging from simple nikko's to schumachers and traxxas! my old schumacher was a BIG6 nitro. it was a 1/6 scale on-road with a .21 thunder tiger and a 3 speed! that thing would seriously move out. my current project is a traxxas jato 3.3 chassis with an OS18TM engine. i love it!


bruce333 said:


> If you need any product testing done, I'll give you my address.
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ahhh you beat me to it!! haha put me 2nd on the list! :mrgreen:


----------



## VasSigmeister

You can find small ones online for not TOO expensive... Might want to google humidors that is what I did. Found a nice cheap one.


----------



## Poink88

I forgot...I also collect knives (mostly German and Case XX) :mrgreen:


----------



## TheReaper

When I'm not spending money on gun stuff I spend it on my 07 Mustang GT that my wife hates. I also take lots of small vacations.


----------



## Hunter08

Besides, shooting guns. I love to play golf, and Bow hunt... My wife said, as my hoobies are pricey ones... I guess it is true. 3 guns in the past 2 months..


----------



## CollinsGTO

VasSigmeister said:


> You can find small ones online for not TOO expensive... Might want to google humidors that is what I did. Found a nice cheap one.


 i'll have to look that up! thanks!



TheReaper said:


> When I'm not spending money on gun stuff I spend it on my 07 Mustang GT that my wife hates. I also take lots of small vacations.


luckily, my lady loves the gto haha. so i dont really have that problem


----------



## cmaki413

I enjoy setting up the thrower and shooting some pigeons. I race snowmobiles...year round. Four wheeling and dirtbiking is a blast, as is fishing, and bowhunting. The only thing I hate about bowhunting is that with a gun, you miss the target, and you reload and shoot, you miss in archery, and you have to go buy a 25 dollar arrow! I also love reading books, mostly by conservative radio hosts, and playing the occasional video game (what college aged shooter doesn't love the occasional round of COD?)


----------



## johnr

My current obsession in the handgun. the current economy is keeping the inventory down. past hobbies for me: auto racing (SCCA), sail boat racing, wood working, and beer brewing.

we live in a 90 year old home so home maintainence is part of equation somewhere.

the family hobby is sailing, takes all of us (wife and dog) away from the work stress and puts us amonst great people that are only there to do the same thing, relax with friends.

TYMLL
John


----------



## twomode

In some sort of order:

Guns
Boating
Golf
Working on some house, cave, mechanical project or another
Forums
Tinkering
Guns
Grandkids
Kids
Helping kids
Loaning money to kids
Guns
Relaxing after work and on weekends
Oh, and guns.


----------



## Frank45

I used to go out drinking and chase women, one day, 20 some years ago I caught one. Now I work on an ever exspanding honey do list.:smt076


----------



## Poink88

Frank45 said:


> I used to go out drinking and chase women, one day, 20 some years ago I caught one. Now I work on an ever exspanding honey do list.:smt076


LOL. How true.

One thing, you thought you caught her but it is actually the other way around. You got snared w/o knowing it!!! :smt082


----------

